# Forge World News Letter #449: Mechanicum Scyllax Guardian-automata and Iron Warriors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> Deployed onto the battlefield as elite shock troops or the bodyguards of their magos overseers, Mechanicum Scyllax Guardian-automata have been adapted with a wide variety of mechadendrites and servo-arms for dissecting living matter with murderous speed. With an armoured carapace as durable as Legiones Astartes battle plate and powered by a rad furnace which can vent debilitating radiation at will, the Scyllax Guardian-automata are a force to be truly feared on the battlefield.
> 
> The *Mechanicum Scyllax Guardian-automata Covenant* consists of four Scyllax Guardian-automata, each armed with a Scyllax bolter and various interchangeable claws and mechadendrites forming a mechadendrite combat array. Scyllax Guardian-automata Covenants can be taken in *Mechanicum* armies in Horus Heresy games and experimental rules for this unit are available to download *HERE*.
> 
> ...


Well color me excited.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The new Iron Warriors-helmets. Me personally have no bigger problems with them but I will always see them with on ly MK.II and MK.III. That's their type if you ask me.









These torsos I'm not that huge of a fan of.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I really like the Scyllax. if I ever manage to find money for a HH army, it'll be Mechanicum, mixing Thallax and Scyllax as my troop choices (Tagmata army). Who needs fleshy Thralls?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Those helmets are awesome! Agreed on the torsos, not too hot on those. Does that four pointed star have something to do with their fluff, or do you think they didn't wanna load the thing up with skulls?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The offset belt buckles are really weird on those torsos. I'm not sure how I feel about those. They look like they're miscast next to other Space Marine torsos. But, the rest of them overall are kinda cool. And I like the Iron Warrior helmets-- they're a neat variation and help "Iron Warrior-ize" the other patterns, even if Mk III suits are the Legion's go-to.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well that's my pre-order of Scyllax Guardian-automata done then. Yay.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Those Scyllax;buhbye Firedrakes.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those IW bits look more like they're third party rather than FW. Not impressed.

Really like the AdMech stuff though.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Iam not a huge fan of the IW parts. 

The heads are OK... the body's would be allot better without the offset belt buckles


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The IW heads are nice. The torsos are just wierd.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wait those are IW torsos?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> The new Iron Warriors-helmets. Me personally have no bigger problems with them but I will always see them with on ly MK.II and MK.III. That's their type if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not up on the latest Heresy era fluff, but those torso are pretty lackluster. I don't get the four pointed star. The heads see just so/so, very plain, and very smooth. Yes, I get that they look like skulls, but they're pretty boring.

I honestly think the Death Guard upgrade set would work better for Iron Warriors. Not the shoulder pads obviously, but a combination of the Iron Warriors heads with the Death Guard heads and the Death Guard torsos would look a lot better. The Death Guard torsos are much more Mark III looking and aggressive.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> I'm not up on the latest Heresy era fluff, but those torso are pretty lackluster. I don't get the four pointed star. The heads see just so/so, very plain, and very smooth. Yes, I get that they look like skulls, but they're pretty boring.
> 
> I honestly think the Death Guard upgrade set would work better for Iron Warriors. Not the shoulder pads obviously, but a combination of the Iron Warriors heads with the Death Guard heads and the Death Guard torsos would look a lot better. The Death Guard torsos are much more Mark III looking and aggressive.


You can always use them but paint them as Iron Warriors. The great thing about the hobby how you work around problems.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

While I find the Iron Warriors an odd choice, I can understand why the choices they made where made. FW is trying really hard to make legions distinct in how they look beyond the color (which was the old method of telling most of the legions apart, though a lot of them had the same colors originally) and that means skirting away from stuff like that.

_That said_, there is nothing stopping people from mixing and matching their favorite armor types in their army (or even on their individual models). Be as restrained or as crazy as you want, it's your army and as long as you're happy with how it looks then that's all that matters.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh forge world you never disappoint me with your models. Keep up the good work you magnificent bastards.


----------

